# Ichilles / Lexus breeding



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This breeding will be line bred on Mink vom Haus Wittfeld 4-5. Please give me your input on what you think I should get from this breeding. This I can tell you; Ichilles is a very hard gripping dog, he will please in any way he can, drives over the top. Social and loves kids. Very protective. Not much bark. 
Lexus; Very good OB, flashy but not too flashy. Was slow to mature. Social and loves kids. A lot of bark and protective.

This is the bred match: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=481179&modir=449060


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I would expect some serious pups with good aggression and from what I have read Mink produced some very good hip scores.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

when can i sign up for one?


----------

